# JLO- do it



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

i love this song! she looks so hot in the video and i love that black feather dress she wears! just goes to show ya you dont need to be size 0 to wear amazing clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - GO JLO!
 oh and is it just me or does it sound like near the beginning she says "shit myself" obviously its not but it sounds like it lol  i found it pretty amusing


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 3, 2007)

lol. i havent seen the video yet but i do like the song. it has grown on me. i cannot wait to hear what else she has comming out!


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 12, 2007)

I watched this video properly for the first time yesterday and I like it, it's kinda interesting and very different...I like her eye make up and the bun is cute.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 12, 2007)

yeh she looks amazing!


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't stand that woman. She can't sing, she's boring, the production on her music is soooo unimaginative and terrible, and her forced ghetto-ness just grates me. No love for JLo here.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol! Ditto - she's a good businesswoman, and she's done well getting to where she is, but the lady isn't gods gift to the world...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I can't stand that woman. She can't sing, she's boring, the production on her music is soooo unimaginative and terrible, and her forced ghetto-ness just grates me. No love for JLo here._

 
took the words out of my mouth. She is very pretty, and I like some of her clothes she wears. But her singing sucks, she can't act, she just isn't special to me. Listening to her talk/sing makes me wanna pull out all my hair.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I can't stand that woman. She can't sing, she's boring, the production on her music is soooo unimaginative and terrible, and her forced ghetto-ness just grates me. No love for JLo here._

 
She can't sing,she can't act, but atleast she can dance. Also, in the video,why is she wearing a jacket and no trousers or skirt?


----------



## nunu (Oct 20, 2007)

i like the way she looks and most of her music but im not a fan of her acting career


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2007)

Is this from the new album?  I heard the album sucks besides one song.  I think she is overrated.


----------

